# Real Madrid, trovato accordo con Reus



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2014)

Marca ha riportato che il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Marco Reus, ha deciso di non rinnovare col club tedesco e partire nel 2015. Destinazione? Molto probabilmente Real Madrid: Reus ha già un accordo preliminare con i blancos.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Ma il Dortmund i giocatori le perde tutti così?
Posto che secondo me andrà da qualche altra parte. Per prendere anche Reus devono rivoluzionare la davanti ed onestamente non sarebbe una gran mossa dato che fan sfracelli così.


----------



## Nicco (27 Settembre 2014)

Senza Senso.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2014)

Il BVB come tante altre fiabe del passato è destinata a scemare, non ha la forza economica per tenere i grandi giocatori e non è sempre detto ti vada bene a trovare degni eredi.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

Il Borussia è duranto quanto? 2-3 anni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2014)

Kroos Modric
Bale Rodriguez Reus
Ronaldo​È l'unica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kroos Modric
> Bale Rodriguez Reus
> Ronaldo​È l'unica.



ronaldo ai red devils?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Settembre 2014)

Panchinano Benzema.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kroos Modric
> Bale Rodriguez Reus
> Ronaldo​È l'unica.



è l'unica, ma è comunque una formazione un pò "forzata"..non capisco perchè il real deve comprare qualcuno, o meglio qualche top player, a tutti i costi..già quest'anno potevano lasciar perdere James Rodriguez, magari provare a tenere Di Maria e rinforzarsi in difesa o nei panchinari


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kroos Modric
> Bale Rodriguez Reus
> Ronaldo​È l'unica.



6 trequartisti in campo 
potrebbero darcene uno in prestito


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ronaldo ai red devils?


In attacco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2014)

spostare Ronaldo per far spazio a Reus è una cavolata. Va lasciato a sinistra finchè fa sfracelli.
Isco poi continua a marcire in panchina? Mah...spero proprio che non arrivi Reus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> è l'unica, ma è comunque una formazione un pò "forzata"..non capisco perchè il real deve comprare qualcuno, o meglio qualche top player, a tutti i costi..già quest'anno potevano lasciar perdere James Rodriguez, magari provare a tenere Di Maria e rinforzarsi in difesa o nei panchinari


Fossi stato in loro avrei lasciato perdere Rodriguez, avrei tenuto Di Maria e avrei preso Hummels.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fossi stato in loro avrei lasciato perdere Rodriguez, avrei tenuto Di Maria e avrei preso Hummels.



esatto, infatti quest'anno non vinceranno niente imho, di sicuro non un'altra Champions

a me fanno ridere le squadre che fanno così, stravolgono sistemi di gioco collaudati e vincenti solo per avere qualche "nome" in più che faccia vendere le magliette...è normale che poi uno li gufi e goda come un riccio quando perdono ed escono dalle coppe


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2014)

Per il modo di giocare del Real Benzinaio non ha senso.
Reus andrebbe bene per loro, anche se lo vedo altrove.


----------



## Frikez (27 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per il modo di giocare del Real Benzinaio non ha senso.
> Reus andrebbe bene per loro, anche se lo vedo altrove.



Non sono d'accordo, Benzema con i suoi movimenti apre gli spazi, il primo a beneficiarne è Cristiano e il fatto che fosse considerato titolare sia da Mourinho che da Ancelotti dimostra che è fondamentale per loro.
Reus sarebbe il naturale sostituto di Di Maria IMHO


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Benzema con i suoi movimenti apre gli spazi, il primo a beneficiarne è Cristiano e il fatto che fosse considerato titolare sia da Mourinho che da Ancelotti dimostra che è fondamentale per loro.
> Reus sarebbe il naturale sostituto di Di Maria IMHO



Non sono proprio la stessa cosa , reus è cmq più punta esterna , di maria ha più piede più cross ed è più universale come giocatore , certo può fare più reus il di maria che james.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> esatto, infatti quest'anno non vinceranno niente imho, di sicuro non un'altra Champions
> 
> a me fanno ridere le squadre che fanno così, stravolgono sistemi di gioco collaudati e vincenti solo per avere qualche "nome" in più che faccia vendere le magliette...è normale che poi uno li gufi e goda come un riccio quando perdono ed escono dalle coppe



Se trovano la quadra come lo scorso anno sono caxxi ancora per tutti.
Ora vengono da 4 vittorie consecutive contando anche la Champions.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

E poi Reus sull'esterno cosa ci azzecca?

In un ipotetico 4231, Reus gioca in mezzo. Quando mai lo avete visto giocare largo? Da punta esterna poi?


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè,un campione al resto del mondo lo lasceranno o no?Tra poco avranno completato l'album delle figurine!


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Settembre 2014)

Per me,idea mia, è il naturale erede di Di Maria..E' un giocatore duttile..Sa fare la seconda punta,l'esterno e il trequartista e per quanto riguarda il piede debole non c'è paragone.Reus è molto più bravo con entrambi i piedi rispetto a Di Maria...Certo,c'è da dire che Di Maria ha una corsa che Marco si scorda...Ma cavoli...Se prendono Reus stanno a posto..E' un giocatore in crescita,serio,tecnico,uno dei classe 89 più forte del pianeta..Molto più forte di James Rodriguez e appena sotto a Di Maria.


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2014)

Sarebbe (l'ennesimo) gran colpo del Real.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me,idea mia, è il naturale erede di Di Maria..E' un giocatore duttile..Sa fare la seconda punta,l'esterno e il trequartista e per quanto riguarda il piede debole non c'è paragone.Reus è molto più bravo con entrambi i piedi rispetto a Di Maria...Certo,c'è da dire che Di Maria ha una corsa che Marco si scorda...Ma cavoli...Se prendono Reus stanno a posto..E' un giocatore in crescita,serio,tecnico,uno dei classe 89 più forte del pianeta..Molto più forte di James Rodriguez e appena sotto a Di Maria.


a me Di Maria non sembra tutto sto fenomeno. Ha ottime capacità, per carità, ma mentalmente mi sembra un giocatore come tanti altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Benzema con i suoi movimenti apre gli spazi, il primo a beneficiarne è Cristiano e il fatto che fosse considerato titolare sia da Mourinho che da Ancelotti dimostra che è fondamentale per loro.
> Reus sarebbe il naturale sostituto di Di Maria IMHO



Oooooh là.


E sempre a sottovalutarlo sto giocatore, avercene di Benzema.


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Benzema con i suoi movimenti apre gli spazi, il primo a beneficiarne è Cristiano e il fatto che fosse considerato titolare sia da Mourinho che da Ancelotti dimostra che è fondamentale per loro.
> Reus sarebbe il naturale sostituto di Di Maria IMHO



Concordo assolutamente, anche se Reus e Di Maria hanno qualità diverse..imho Benzema non solo è importante ma, semplicemente, è anche l'unico che gli è rimasto, di quel tipo..privarsene vorrebbe dire non poter più cambiare modulo, passando ad uno con una punta di peso

Detto questo, Reus sarebbe un grandissimo acquisto


----------



## Ale (28 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Il Borussia è duranto quanto? 2-3 anni?



il famoso modello borussia cit.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il famoso modello borussia cit.



C'è comunque da dire il modello Borussia ha portato in 3 anni una squadra a vincere 2 campionati e a fare una finale di champions, e partivano veramente dal nulla. Noi col nostro modello (se ne abbiamo avuto uno) non abbiamo fatto di meglio.
Se non hai soldi, quello dei Borussia e degli Atletico resta l'unico modello possibile, anche se, purtroppo, è quasi impossibile restare al vertice per molti anni, vista l'opera di saccheggio delle altre grandi...


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> C'è comunque da dire il modello Borussia ha portato in 3 anni una squadra a vincere 2 campionati e a fare una finale di champions, e partivano veramente dal nulla. Noi col nostro modello (se ne abbiamo avuto uno) non abbiamo fatto di meglio.
> Se non hai soldi, quello dei Borussia e degli Atletico resta l'unico modello possibile, anche se, purtroppo, è quasi impossibile restare al vertice per molti anni, vista l'opera di saccheggio delle altre grandi...


resta solo cio che si e' vinto. fare la finale...pure a istanbul noi l'abbiamo fatta, ma non credo che ci sia qualcuno che ne vada orgoglioso. per quanto riguarda i campionati, loro negli ultimi anni ne hanno vinti 2, noi 1...alla fine la differenza e' stata minima direi.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> resta solo cio che si e' vinto. fare la finale...pure a istanbul noi l'abbiamo fatta, ma non credo che ci sia qualcuno che ne vada orgoglioso. per quanto riguarda i campionati, loro negli ultimi anni ne hanno vinti 2, noi 1...alla fine la differenza e' stata minima direi.



Sì, ma se il budget è quello di più non si può fare. Non esiste un modello migliore. E comunque due campionati li hanno vinti e la finale l'hanno persa al 90°. Noi con i parametri 0 stiamo facendo figuracce da anni, e il campionato lo abbiamo vinto l'unico anno in cui abbiamo speso. E' logico che se puoi permetterti di spendere e prendere un Ibra ogni estate, il modello Borussia può anche restare in Germania.


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> C'è comunque da dire il modello Borussia ha portato in 3 anni una squadra a vincere 2 campionati e a fare una finale di champions, e partivano veramente dal nulla. Noi col nostro modello (se ne abbiamo avuto uno) non abbiamo fatto di meglio.
> Se non hai soldi, quello dei Borussia e degli Atletico resta l'unico modello possibile, anche se, purtroppo, è quasi impossibile restare al vertice per molti anni, vista l'opera di saccheggio delle altre grandi...



è verissimo, noi non abbiamo neanche un modello..ma con uno stadio di proprietà (e un allenatore come Klopp) domineremmo almeno in Italia, di questo sono strasicuro..poi c'è da dire che quì non avremmo neanche una big come il Bayern, quindi sarebbe un modello vincente, almeno a livello nazionale


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> è verissimo, noi non abbiamo neanche un modello..ma con uno stadio di proprietà (e un allenatore come Klopp) domineremmo almeno in Italia, di questo sono strasicuro..poi c'è da dire che quì non avremmo neanche una big come il Bayern, quindi sarebbe un modello vincente, almeno a livello nazionale



Sì, ora come ora in Italia basterebbe poco. Per dire, juve e Roma sono passate da annate disastrose ad annate da scudetto (o quasi) in una sola sessione di mercato, grazie a qualche acquisto mirato e ad un allenatore vero.


----------



## Heaven (1 Ottobre 2014)

Si scambiano le figurine


----------

